# 2.0t FSI Oil consumption help and question



## julian7725 (Aug 5, 2015)

After doing a ton of research on this, I have come to accept that FSI engines swallow oil. 

I am new to 2.0t FSIs. I have own 1.8t Audi TTs before and 2.8 VR6s and never had an oil consumption issues like now. 

I bought a GTI with 70,000 miles on it. It is a little project I wanted to start. The first thing I did was change the oil. 

I used Castrol Synthetic 5w-40. 1,000 miles later and it consumed one quart of oil. Many say that it is normal. Is it really normal? If so, can anyone explain the reason why this is normal? 

The car already has a catch can and a eurojet pcv fix plate. From what I can see it has an upgraded Garret turbo (not sure what size; it is pretty big) and a three inch pipe. 

Do bigger turbos consume a lot more oil? 

I have also read Amsoil is the way to go. Any thoughts? 

Any information will be highly appreciate it.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

look at the valve cover threads as that's a common oil consumption culprit


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

mine just drinks oil, but a quarter every less than 1000 miles. To the point that after 2 months it has at least 2 quarts of new oil in it, and after 5 months its oil is kinda new. Thats why I dont change oil till 7000 miles at least. dunno if that harms the engine 

I doubt is the valve cover but o well it could be


----------



## julian7725 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Baffled*

@aznsap 
It could be. I am considering buying it just to see if that will fix the issue. I have continued researching after your comment. The only thing is I cannot seem to find a valve cover through a third party rather than the dealer. 

@2006_A3_2.0T
I completely understand you! At first I thought, "Crap! I bought a messed up engine!" But then, I started reading stories after stories and felt a sense of relief. I did read a comment, not sure where since I have read everywhere, that it has to do with the synthetic oil's molecules being too thing and turbo's temperature burning it more faster than normal oil. Not sure how true that is. It does suck that a 2.0T FSI has to consume so much. I mean VW knew the issue since it is in the manual to check oil after every fill up . 


And, only a few people have changed their valve cover and have come back with good results. For the most part I have read that people accept the issue and move on. But, at this point spending $8 per quart is becoming pricey.


----------



## dgcamero (Oct 13, 2009)

It's cheapest to go to Walmart and buy a $22 jug of Castrol 0w40, Mobil 1 0w40, or Rotella T6 5w40...fwiw mine consumes Castrol 0w40 at one quart per 3000 miles and Castrol 5w40 at one quart per 2000 miles.


----------



## EL 34 (Aug 14, 2014)

oil consumption is caused by bad piston rings. my old 2.0T engine consumed oil. it got worse with time then plateaued. my rebuilt 2.0T engine has none.


----------



## canuck_mr (Dec 31, 2014)

My '08 GTI-FSI (138,000km. ) burns through about 1L per 1000KM with Castrol. Seems bit better when using Motul, but still guzzles it back. I've had the car for about a year now, so don't really know its history that well. 

Never had to really check oil that often on previous cars, this one I check every 1-2 weeks top up as necessary. Also carry jug in the trunk to be safe. 

Fun times.


----------



## julian7725 (Aug 5, 2015)

I am having the same issue as yours. I am using castrol 5w-40. 

I did replace the valve cover. 

Before the cover I saw black smoke at high accelerations. The valve replacement resolved that issue. However, I am still yet to find if it consumes less oil. I have not driven the car as much.


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

06 Passat checking in here, and the FSI just chugs oil. Ive replaced valve cover as it was a bloody (read oily) mess. No change in consumption really, though I did replace the O ring on the vacuum pump as that was leaking as well, and saw a minor slow down in the consumption, but still, it is what it is with this engine. Im at 150k miles and internally the engine looks great, I run Mobil 1 if that matters, and have since oil change 1. Just keep the 5qt jugs on hand and check the oil once a week are my best tid bits.


----------



## iqoair (May 30, 2015)

Had the same issue. Replaced the valve cover today and issue is resolved.


By the way, you may think your "internals" look great, but this is probably what they look like... Oil consumption is not good for the valve train. My cams were perfect, bottom end was clean. Here's a picture of mine prior total rebuild.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

iqoair said:


> Had the same issue. Replaced the valve cover today and issue is resolved.
> 
> 
> By the way, you may think your "internals" look great, but this is probably what they look like... Oil consumption is not good for the valve train. My cams were perfect, bottom end was clean. Here's a picture of mine prior total rebuild.


curious, the valve cover was replaced today and oil consumption stopped? I mean have you drive tested it trough several hundred miles to check it 

I will someday replace the valve cover, I wont rebuild this engine


----------



## iqoair (May 30, 2015)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> curious, the valve cover was replaced today and oil consumption stopped? I mean have you drive tested it trough several hundred miles to check it
> 
> I will someday replace the valve cover, I wont rebuild this engine



Well, over 300 kms now, and no change in oil level at all. I would have gone through over a quart already. No smoke, no black smoke. It fixed it, no question about it. I could see on the old valve cover where it warped / cracked. I was smoking people out prior to this.... as in can't see the person behind you. I haven't even seen a puff of smoke since. I broke the engine in on 5w30 conventional oil, non synthetic. Switching back to synthetic soon. Didn't want to risk my rings not seating properly.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

If the valve cover is checked and the EVAP and PCV routes are sealed tight...you have to address ventilation next. If the PCV is working or you have a stage 1 Plate or CC...you need to address the valve guides and stem seals along with the piston rings. If crankcase ventilation is in good order...CC pressure is forcing oil past those points due to wear.

Look at the plugs to see if any are soaked with oil...that will tell you immediately that you need to address the rings and valve bits.

This was mine @ 120k miles after having done an EVAP reroute...to find I needed and then replaced the valve cover...to next find that I also had bad valve guides and stem seals along with a bad piston and rings. Cylinders 3 and 4 are soaked with oil. I saw smoke under high boost and when coasting under load...not while driving normal or constant speeds though...but it was losing oil at a 1qt/600 mile rate.



Video of the EVAP reroute prior to the valve cover discovery:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUP5Lh4tonA

Video of my valve cover discovery prior to addressing the valves and pistons: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0-G5lApFvQ


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

It is true, if oil loss is not heavy, that a problem only exists in the EVAP or PCV routes through the valve cover. Checking those routes will allow you to discover whether or not they are still sealed properly from front to back. You may attempt to bypass them...temporarily perhaps, but a new valve cover is preferred.
But, if those route check OK... the problem may exist in crankcase ventilation. The PCV, Stage 1, or CC must be addressed next. Oil loss may be nearing 1qt/1k miles at this point.
Then, if oil loss exceeds 1qt/1k miles, you need to address the valve guides and stem seals along with the piston rings because they are not containing the CC pressure any longer.
There is one more suspect...the turbo. I would inspect the turbo right before addressing the valves or rings.


----------



## GIACUser (May 12, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> It is true, if oil loss is not heavy, that a problem only exists in the EVAP or PCV routes through the valve cover. Checking those routes will allow you to discover whether or not they are still sealed properly from front to back. You may attempt to bypass them...temporarily perhaps, but a new valve cover is preferred.
> But, if those route check OK... the problem may exist in crankcase ventilation. The PCV, Stage 1, or CC must be addressed next. Oil loss may be nearing 1qt/1k miles at this point.
> Then, if oil loss exceeds 1qt/1k miles, you need to address the valve guides and stem seals along with the piston rings because they are not containing the CC pressure any longer.
> There is one more suspect...the turbo. I would inspect the turbo right before addressing the valves or rings.


X2 - ROH ECHT posted a lot of information on unusual oil consumption and unexpected related smoke from exhaust. His posts helped me solve the problem on my car. Fairly high oil consumption and I was at times, under hard acceleration dumping a 007 smoke screen. My car had only 66K miles on it. I made 2 changes that made a HUGE difference for me. Replaced the valve cover and switched to Shell Rotella. Oil consumption way down and no more smoke screen. The two were related as the emmissions system channels through the valve cover back to the turbo. Those channels can crack and provide unwanted opening right into the valve train area causing I believe extra oil being sent back to turbo.


----------



## iqoair (May 30, 2015)

GIACUser said:


> X2 - ROH ECHT posted a lot of information on unusual oil consumption and unexpected related smoke from exhaust. His posts helped me solve the problem on my car. Fairly high oil consumption and I was at times, under hard acceleration dumping a 007 smoke screen. My car had only 66K miles on it. I made 2 changes that made a HUGE difference for me. Replaced the valve cover and switched to Shell Rotella. Oil consumption way down and no more smoke screen. The two were related as the emmissions system channels through the valve cover back to the turbo. Those channels can crack and provide unwanted opening right into the valve train area causing I believe extra oil being sent back to turbo.



Right on, glad this fixed it. I can see how this can turn into slight to major consumption over time. Unfortunately in my case, for the previous owner it lead to complete engine failure. After totally rebuilding the engine, having to replace the valve cover was the last thing on my mind!! Thought I messed something up... Thank heaven for these forums and everyone that contributes. Still haven't used a drop of oil and I'm burning up whatever is left in my intercooler...


----------

